# Construction costs in the provinces?



## m225318440 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey all. So my wife and I are looking to build our home in Bohol well outside any of the tourist areas and I was looking to get an idea of costs for labor and materials. Been searching and searching online and most estimates I see are by the larger companies in the more populated cities like Manila and Cebu which I suspect are going to be significantly pricier. Can anybody give me an idea of a reasonable price to expect so I don’t get goudged? We are planning on using a lot of the native materials more so than cement. Sorry if this has been discussed already. I was having trouble finding anything recent that discussed this.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Labor costs for the foreman would be 500 pesos, skilled worker 300 pesos and the general workers 150 pesos the electrician/welder might be 1000 per day. Constant supervison and watch your materials, you could work out a good deal with a company that could build your house possibly much cheaper and faster or have your in-laws and neighbors build it and the costs much more the headackes huge.

Anything made out of bamboo and wood, coconut lumber, quality wood will rot within 20 years, full of bugs, this is our lesson after living her off and on since the early 90's, plus when we had a huge bamboo home there was no protection from the wind and rain it went right through the home. My recommendation would be a concrete home with a flat concrete roof the Typhoons are very deadly.

Make sure you have a reliable water source and manual pump anywhere you live.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Are you on site now or are you planning to have it done up for you? MCA gave some very good advice. I might add that you should be involved actively & daily with the building or you will be taken for somewhat of a ride and scammed to some extent , more or less. Building practices here are so shabby that none of these "builders" (I use that term very loosely here) would be able to work anywhere in the states.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

m225318440 said:


> Hey all. So my wife and I are looking to build our home in Bohol well outside any of the tourist areas and I was looking to get an idea of costs for labor and materials. Been searching and searching online and most estimates I see are by the larger companies in the more populated cities like Manila and Cebu which I suspect are going to be significantly pricier. Can anybody give me an idea of a reasonable price to expect so I don’t get goudged? We are planning on using a lot of the native materials more so than cement. Sorry if this has been discussed already. I was having trouble finding anything recent that discussed this.


Define native materials?

Govt restrictions are making it more difficult to buy Coco Lumber/Bamboo and the cost can be more than other material. Maintenance like a small container of Salignum is now aprox 1,700 pesos.

Those with native material built houses become prisoners in their home because they are always worried others will easily steal their valuables.

Cost for material/labor differs throughout the country. If you buy the tools then hire the labor then you have the leverage.

Labor/Material here is rapidly rising. Labor in La Union where I live is: 

Welder 550 per day (I own the machine) last year welders were 400 per day
Electrician 500 per day last year was 400 per day
Plumber 500 to 800 per day last year was 400
Skilled Mason 500 per day last year was 400
Labor 280 per day last year was 250

You don't need a Foreman if you have some basic common sense to construction.
Work day is typically start 8am, 10am pay 20 pesos each for a 15 minute snack break, lunch 12:00 to 1pm, some demand a snack at 3pm, quit 5pm. 

I have a friend who built on land where there is no water. He sold the house/lot at a huge loss rather than continuously have water truck deliveries. More water truck delivery companies are operating here.

Ask neighbors or dig a well before you build/buy. Build a high wall with barb wire, get your electric pole installed, build a small outhouse for the workers. First room to construct is the bedroom so you can stay on site. Buy your own tools, hire/fire your own workers. 

Building a house has many expenses and challenges. Your patience will be tested, your bank account depleted.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I am a building contractor in the states and when I lived there in Tagum city I watched a house building built around the corner everyday from where I was living. For 4 months I never once saw a level or any leveling tool from footers to roof. go figure how they got house level and straight. hahaha to the eye it looking okay .


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

we always use a transit to shoot footers but they never had one on the job site.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Define native materials?
> 
> Govt restrictions are making it more difficult to buy Coco Lumber/Bamboo and the cost can be more than other material. Maintenance like a small container of Salignum is now aprox 1,700 pesos.
> 
> ...


Good info Joe, what part of La union are you, we are Bacnotan (Tomacalao). I have followed many expat sites over the years and building costs vary from 5 to 50K per M2. how long is a piece of string and as you say it's really best if you have the nouse to manage that yourself.

A month ago we consulted an architect, we had the basic plans on paper and spent 2 hours with him discussing our needs, basic concrete construction with lots of glass to the ocean (glass is a cheap way to secure walls) 140M2 plus 120M2 of verandahs to marry up to the existing concrete rendered house (8 years old), the type and costs of bathroom/kitchen fixtures, even the tiles and their cost. 2 days later an onsite meeting to look at the existing property, 2 days later the cost,,,,,,,,,,, between 18 and 35K per M2. Why such a variation? that is the going price and that is my estimate,,,,,,,,,, excuse me after all our time together you can't nail down a closer price? No Sir, that's the going rate.
We will get our hands dirty when we move to our house, better as you say Joe to be there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I am a building contractor in the states and when I lived there in Tagum city I watched a house building built around the corner everyday from where I was living. For 4 months I never once saw a level or any leveling tool from footers to roof. go figure how they got house level and straight. hahaha to the eye it looking okay .


Yes, typical. Looks ok on the outside but inside I'm certain the ceiling/floor tiles have variations and reveal the flaws.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Some reading - https://www.unisdr.org/files/10329_GoodBuildingHandbookPhilippines.pdf

Also be aware that even though there are plans drawn, they do not always follow them as they feel they know more than any architect.

When ours was constructed, the sewage system was modified on the fly and there was no outlet from the septic tank installed, as we found out after we moved in. The wiring does not conform to any standard. The terrace slopes towards the house so that whenever any rain or water gets on the surface we have a 1/4 to 1/2 inch of water pooling in front of the main entrance door and thus a porous mat is required there. The jalousie windows appeared to be a chevron as they were installed and had to be corrected, as was the plumbing. There is more but you get the thought .

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

They do use levels, it's a clear plastic pipe full of water. hold one end at the level you want and the water level the other end will be the same.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I agree with MCA you need either to be on the site watching the builders who all seem to arrive with backpacks !
actually after the 4th week we sacked one guy who was taking our tools and electrical outlets we had from the UK !
Always if possible buy the materials youself or get a relative to buy them.
The plastic tube with water is the level thats used here.
We had building plans in order to get the building permit, but they were hardly followed but the house was built to spec ,the electrical wiring &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;i added some lights outside a while back turned off all the power , tested the cables ( both black ) and still live ! I always use a test meter !
Best thing to do is look around the area and see if any new houses have been built recently and ask the owner
About the builders. We use a regular guy for our odd jobs we pay him 600 pesos a day* and in my opinion he is 
Worth every peso, he cuts trees,builds walls,paints knocks out old windows etc,he is currently building a front extension or porch onto our home. Today he has cut and welded the trusses for the roof.
Note * its my idea to pay him 600 a day as from 8am till 5pm or when ever over that he finishes he is non stop !


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> They do use levels, it's a clear plastic pipe full of water. hold one end at the level you want and the water level the other end will be the same.


Problem with that technique is it's impossible to do a Vertical Level and can only do a Horizontal point to point then marked with a fishing line and 2 concrete nails. Squares (squalas) are also rarely used unless you provide it for them.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

expatuk2016 said:


> We had building plans in order to get the building permit, but they were hardly followed but the house was built to spec ,


Architects are a total waste of money here unless one is building a 5 or higher story place. Expect to spend big money for their services here and all they do is continuously ask for advances, show up, delay work by ensuring workers follow their plan.

We did the same, used existing plans from a city engineer (I think it cost 3,500 pesos for the drawings) just to get the permit then we had it built using our plan and bought materials as needed by visiting suppliers and getting the lowest price. No one ever comes to see if you are building verbatim to the original plan.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Problem with that technique is it's impossible to do a Vertical Level and can only do a Horizontal point to point then marked with a fishing line and 2 concrete nails. Squares (squalas) are also rarely used unless you provide it for them.


They use a plumbob for that.


----------



## m225318440 (Apr 10, 2018)

Whew sorry for the long reply. I hate to be that guy who posts a question and then never responds to anybody. Working too many hours lately.
Wow this is a lot of great info guys, I really appreciate the insight into what to expect over there. Sounds like a pretty big headache haha. Yeah my wife is definitely planning on being on site for the construction process since I don't think many of her family would understand enough about what to look for to be an effective deterrent to getting scr**ed over. I will probably make myself scarce as it seems that anytime a foreigner gets involved in a financial transaction the price suddenly triples...


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> Architects are a total waste of money here unless one is building a 5 or higher story place. Expect to spend big money for their services here and all they do is continuously ask for advances, show up, delay work by ensuring workers follow their plan.
> 
> We did the same, used existing plans from a city engineer (I think it cost 3,500 pesos for the drawings) just to get the permit then we had it built using our plan and bought materials as needed by visiting suppliers and getting the lowest price. No one ever comes to see if you are building verbatim to the original plan.


My experience is the exact opposite. We needed to submit architect blue prints covering every aspect and specification of the house, from re-bar details, plumbing, electrical, roof stress calculations, electrical, etc etc, 18 drawings all told. Only once the plans were approved by the City Engineers Office were we given our permit to start construction. Again after completion, the City Engineers inspected the house very thoroughly, checking everything to the plans, only after their inspection were we given our Occupancy Permit, which is needed in order to get the permanent electric supply.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey gary d

that water level really works good on 30' runs. hahaha. I think that is why to develop the transit.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey gary d
> 
> that water level really works good on 30' runs. hahaha. I think that is why to develop the transit.
> 
> art


Works well on 60' or 200' runs too. How does one re stump a house with walls in the way?
When you say "transit" I assume you mean laser level? Dumpy??
My early plumbing days we used theodolites and boning rods, a water level, string line and a little mathematics will achieve the same result and costs a h*ll of a lot less to purchase.
A plumb bob costs 5/8th of nothing and achieves an accurate result as long as there is no wind. 2 bob and a bottle of beer techniques work well.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

This discussion brings to mind the situation of a friend who is still in the states with his Asawa but plans to move here in the next few years(now questionable). They have been sending money each month now for about 4 years or so to have a house built by some relatives of hers so that it will be ready when they decide to relocate. This is somewhere in the area of Morong on the island of Luzon. They came here for a visit last year only to find that the construction was barely started and nowhere near where it ought to be. No accountability as to the funds spent and no explanation as to the progress. He is so disappointed at this point that I don't really know if he still plans to follow through or not. You have really got to be right there and on them or you can expect to be screwed over, and even then you will somehow be shystered to some extent.

As I have mentioned before, they cannot or will not follow an architects blueprints/drawings as they feel they can do it their own way. If one tries to explain something or give a better way to do it you are met with "the deer in the headlights " look and their understanding of th english language seems to go to nil. Talk about banging your head against a brick wall!! An exercise in extreme frustration is the only thing one can be seemingly accomplishing.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> This discussion brings to mind the situation of a friend who is still in the states with his Asawa but plans to move here in the next few years(now questionable). They have been sending money each month now for about 4 years or so to have a house built by some relatives of hers so that it will be ready when they decide to relocate. This is somewhere in the area of Morong on the island of Luzon. They came here for a visit last year only to find that the construction was barely started and nowhere near where it ought to be. No accountability as to the funds spent and no explanation as to the progress. He is so disappointed at this point that I don't really know if he still plans to follow through or not. You have really got to be right there and on them or you can expect to be screwed over, and even then you will somehow be shystered to some extent.
> 
> As I have mentioned before, they cannot or will not follow an architects blueprints/drawings as they feel they can do it their own way. If one tries to explain something or give a better way to do it you are met with "the deer in the headlights " look and their understanding of th english language seems to go to nil. Talk about banging your head against a brick wall!! An exercise in extreme frustration is the only thing one can be seemingly accomplishing.
> 
> Fred


Fred your friend and his wife forgot that once they sent the money it's no longer there's and not much they can do about it except have the wife scream at her family members over the phone only to do that on the next phone calls, so I'm surprised his wife is shocked about her family actually she's probably not shocked and probably used to sending money home to the family. 

What the in-laws probably do is split up most of the money and fraction of it goes into building their home it should be built in 30 years the way they are going because the house is not in the in-laws budget, been there done that,  never send money here, always save up the money and wait till you arrive and oversee all building operations buy all your materials don't let them buy the materials either.

The sad part is when they arrive the in-laws probably all have concrete homes and their home is built shoddy at best and unfinished and will visit breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Even if they do build the house the other thing that can happen is they pawn the house/lot since it is probably in the local relatives name. Then when you arrive you find out that you still owe a bank hundred's of thousands of pesos to get it out of pawn.

One way or another you will end up paying for the house two or three times over.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Zep said:


> Even if they do build the house the other thing that can happen is they pawn the house/lot since it is probably in the local relatives name. Then when you arrive you find out that you still owe a bank hundred's of thousands of pesos to get it out of pawn.
> 
> One way or another you will end up paying for the house two or three times over.


Years ago, a friend showed me some photos of his wife's sisters house from one of the southern Visayan Islands. The house was thatch and bamboo like others in the fishing village in the pictures. It only needed a few pieces of bamboo replaced in the floor, otherwise it looked fine. The sisters husband was standby and didn't maintain the house.

My friends wife had 2 requests for her pending trip home. Build the sister a house and buy a Banca Boat so her family could use it to fish an become self sufficient. My friend gave in and told the wife to put the boat ownership documents in her name so they could not sell it.

The wife came home, showed the pictures of a new house & boat (not in her name). Within 2 months the new house and boat were sold, lost in gambling Debts.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

My asawa's sister who lives in the US had a home built on a gorgeous lot in their province in the mountains. Views of the mountains and ocean. After it was about 2/3 completed she just quit on it. I couldn't understand why until I looked at it in person about a year later. Horrible shoddy construction, roughly finished, conduit running all over, beams over stairways too low, etc. You couldn't fix it. It still stands there, with no windows, open to the elements.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Construction savings*



JRB__NW said:


> My asawa's sister who lives in the US had a home built on a gorgeous lot in their province in the mountains. Views of the mountains and ocean. After it was about 2/3 completed she just quit on it. I couldn't understand why until I looked at it in person about a year later. Horrible shoddy construction, roughly finished, conduit running all over, beams over stairways too low, etc. You couldn't fix it. It still stands there, with no windows, open to the elements.


The in-laws cut the costs by hiring someone with low skill levels to build the home and they take shortcuts on construction materials and the rest is for spending so main reason not to have anyone but you involved in the construct your own home.

Our first home was made so badly by the brother-in-law and I was told we had already spent $5000 dollars and this was back in 1995, I was still in the Navy and we came back a year later and nothing much left of the block home, a lake flood shouldn't have toppled the house. 

We ended up taking over the family bamboo home after both parents passed and that was a battle with the in-laws and over the years turned the second floor bamboo home into block but we still need to change the roof it's rotten, I want a concrete roof like we had in Guam, the house was built sturdy with many concrete support structures and we were involved in the building... so many crews fired for being lazy and trying to take shortcuts plus theft, it was a real stressful time for me and my wife trying to get our house rebuilt, the workers are really demanding and fussy when it comes to food, filtered water, and soda brand and later on after work always want us to fund the drinking and more food.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> JRB__NW said:
> 
> 
> > My asawa's sister who lives in the US had a home built on a gorgeous lot in their province in the mountains. Views of the mountains and ocean. After it was about 2/3 completed she just quit on it. I couldn't understand why until I looked at it in person about a year later. Horrible shoddy construction, roughly finished, conduit running all over, beams over stairways too low, etc. You couldn't fix it. It still stands there, with no windows, open to the elements.
> ...


I don't know how you have the patience to deal with it. This place stresses me enough without adding to it with further trials and tribulations. Good job!


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> This discussion brings to mind the situation of a friend who is still in the states with his Asawa but plans to move here in the next few years(now questionable). They have been sending money each month now for about 4 years or so to have a house built by some relatives of hers so that it will be ready when they decide to relocate. This is somewhere in the area of Morong on the island of Luzon. They came here for a visit last year only to find that the construction was barely started and nowhere near where it ought to be. No accountability as to the funds spent and no explanation as to the progress. He is so disappointed at this point that I don't really know if he still plans to follow through or not. You have really got to be right there and on them or you can expect to be screwed over, and even then you will somehow be shystered to some extent.
> 
> As I have mentioned before, they cannot or will not follow an architects blueprints/drawings as they feel they can do it their own way. If one tries to explain something or give a better way to do it you are met with "the deer in the headlights " look and their understanding of th english language seems to go to nil. Talk about banging your head against a brick wall!! An exercise in extreme frustration is the only thing one can be seemingly accomplishing.
> 
> Fred


That really sucks for the couple and him overall. I am sure that they probably sacrificed a lot of that money sent there from other things that they should have been spending on in the USA. I agree with the other poster and you that you have to be micromanaging family members if doing something like that or a simple renovation. 

We had to do something like this last year because we were supposed to be doing a simple renovation of my MIL's house that we stay in when in the Davao Region, this is due to it being damaged back in 2012 from Typhoon Bopha hit their town really hard and made it from a 2 story down to a ranch house. So it was supposed to be a simple renovation but ended up being a lot more due to talks of the highway expanding in the future so they had to build back rather than build closer to the road. It ended up being almost a complete rebuild but right now it pretty much only needs a paint job and it will be complete. 

Anyway luckily I have a asawa who is a micro-manager to a tee for projects like that and she was doing it from the USA with the help of her ate who is living with their mother due to her being almost senile.

My wife only sent money as need for that week to get things completed and never sent a large amount of money in hopes it got completed. She was managing everything through phone calls and FB Messenger. She was picking out tiles, railings, everything through Messenger. 

She went back late last year and was happy about the result. But we ended up sending over $18k for everything so it ought to be good.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> The in-laws cut the costs by hiring someone with low skill levels to build the home and they take shortcuts on construction materials and the rest is for spending so main reason not to have anyone but you involved in the construct your own home.
> 
> Our first home was made so badly by the brother-in-law and I was told we had already spent $5000 dollars and this was back in 1995, I was still in the Navy and we came back a year later and nothing much left of the block home, a lake flood shouldn't have toppled the house.
> 
> We ended up taking over the family bamboo home after both parents passed and that was a battle with the in-laws and over the years turned the second floor bamboo home into block but we still need to change the roof it's rotten, I want a concrete roof like we had in Guam, the house was built sturdy with many concrete support structures and we were involved in the building... so many crews fired for being lazy and trying to take shortcuts plus theft, it was a real stressful time for me and my wife trying to get our house rebuilt, the workers are really demanding and fussy when it comes to food, filtered water, and soda brand and later on after work always want us to fund the drinking and more food.


That always amazed me that the people paying the workers to do the work are supposed to pay for the food for lunch as well. I don't know if this happens in the cities but I know it is big in the provinces as well. 

We did have an issue with the construction was the building of the front and side doors. We paid a premium for stout strong AF wood doors like what's here in the USA to help protect the family against crazy people(separate story). The guy took the money for an "advance" and then took forever to complete the doors. My SIL and my asawa kept badgering him after a month of it not being done.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Doors*



cyberfx1024 said:


> That always amazed me that the people paying the workers to do the work are supposed to pay for the food for lunch as well. I don't know if this happens in the cities but I know it is big in the provinces as well.
> 
> We did have an issue with the construction was the building of the front and side doors. We paid a premium for stout strong AF wood doors like what's here in the USA to help protect the family against crazy people(separate story). The guy took the money for an "advance" and then took forever to complete the doors. My SIL and my asawa kept badgering him after a month of it not being done.


We use steel barred doors and windows for ours, they have guys that custom make these for the home and they install it including the windows the price is reasonable the bugs here are unbelievable they eat anything wood but quality wood will last a very long time but it's really expensive our house went from bamboo to concrete and metal all due to our two decades of experience with bugs.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> We use steel barred doors and windows for ours, they have guys that custom make these for the home and they install it including the windows the price is reasonable the bugs here are unbelievable they eat anything wood but quality wood will last a very long time but it's really expensive our house went from bamboo to concrete and metal all due to our two decades of experience with bugs.


Yeah it was quality wood from what I was told and what we paid a pretty penny for in all honesty. They had wood bars on the windows before and a crappy door in all honesty before we started this whole process, and they were having to deal with a crazy guy that was infatuated with my 16 year old niece. So we decided to head things off by adding steel bars on the windows and a solid wooden door to keep out people.


----------



## Missouri Bob (Feb 12, 2018)

fmartin_gila said:


> Are you on site now or are you planning to have it done up for you? MCA gave some very good advice. I might add that you should be involved actively & daily with the building or you will be taken for somewhat of a ride and scammed to some extent , more or less. Building practices here are so shabby that none of these "builders" (I use that term very loosely here) would be able to work anywhere in the states.
> 
> Fred


I watch a lot of online videos of homes being built. It's amazing what the builders expect to hide under a skim coat of concrete. Sure the finished house might look good. But there is no concern about the quality of the structure. I have a lot of experience building wood frame houses. I do not know cement, rebar and block. But even I can see so much slop in the building videos that it's ridiculous. 

My hope is to build a house that will last 150 years that I can live in for the last 15 - 20 years of my life. Then my wife and I will pass the house on to whoever is taking care of us in our old age. I know, plans change, but that is our current plan.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Missouri Bob said:


> I watch a lot of online videos of homes being built. It's amazing what the builders expect to hide under a skim coat of concrete. Sure the finished house might look good. But there is no concern about the quality of the structure. I have a lot of experience building wood frame houses. I do not know cement, rebar and block. But even I can see so much slop in the building videos that it's ridiculous.
> 
> My hope is to build a house that will last 150 years that I can live in for the last 15 - 20 years of my life. Then my wife and I will pass the house on to whoever is taking care of us in our old age. I know, plans change, but that is our current plan.


By what I'm used to in the UK it does look like a load of slop under the render coat but it non structural infill. The beams and pillars are the structure.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> The in-laws cut the costs by hiring someone with low skill levels to build the home and they take shortcuts on construction materials and the rest is for spending so main reason not to have anyone but you involved in the construct your own home.
> 
> Our first home was made so badly by the brother-in-law and I was told we had already spent $5000 dollars and this was back in 1995, I was still in the Navy and we came back a year later and nothing much left of the block home, a lake flood shouldn't have toppled the house.
> 
> We ended up taking over the family bamboo home after both parents passed and that was a battle with the in-laws and over the years turned the second floor bamboo home into block but we still need to change the roof it's rotten, I want a concrete roof like we had in Guam, the house was built sturdy with many concrete support structures and we were involved in the building... so many crews fired for being lazy and trying to take shortcuts plus theft, it was a real stressful time for me and my wife trying to get our house rebuilt, the workers are really demanding and fussy when it comes to food, filtered water, and soda brand and later on after work always want us to fund the drinking and more food.


Yes, it turns out that's exactly what happened to her. I discussed it further with my asawa and her sister, and they said it was the in-laws who hired the contractors, and undoubtedly were taking from the pot. She lost about a million on it when she finally packed it in.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

This thread brings up some thoughts. While going around in any area of the country, one sees so many of what appear to be more or less half finished projects(some look like they have been sitting in that condition for many many years). Kinda makes one wonder what are all the different circumstances concerning these properties. One can only imagine the different story behind each one. Just food for thought.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Work in progress*



fmartin_gila said:


> This thread brings up some thoughts. While going around in any area of the country, one sees so many of what appear to be more or less half finished projects(some look like they have been sitting in that condition for many many years). Kinda makes one wonder what are all the different circumstances concerning these properties. One can only imagine the different story behind each one. Just food for thought.
> 
> Fred


I often wonder also about many large homes that were not finished for years but eventually they did get finished, most are OFW's sending as much as they can save for the first part of the process and then years later they finish it up, it can take up to 10 years for them to finish so the structure stands as it is, I've watched this over the last two decades, these homes are huge two-story mansions.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Yep, just cruising by, one can pretty much know if the family/property owner has an OFW/Seaman or the like as a member of the family.

Fred


----------



## thepage (Apr 19, 2017)

For sure native products in Bohol is cheaper compared to Cebu, like the coconut tree there are still in a descent numbers compared to Cebu where it is already highly urbanize.


----------

